# losing part of aikido



## FEARxenon (Jan 1, 2008)

Do you find that less of the "art" is being emphasized in aikido or less of the "martial" aspect? Or does this depend on the system studied? Thoughts?


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd think it depends on the mindset of the individual aikido-ka, the system studied and the instructor.  There are a ton of different sub-styles of aikido and each offers something a little different than the original(s).  Some have been a bit more -jutsu like from the beginning of the system while others have become much more of a spiritual practice than an actual martial art.  I think that even within a single dojo these things wax and wane depending on the instructor and the mindset of the students.  

For me, the martial and the art sides are a very personal thing.  That's not to say that I keep them private it is to say that they are very much dependent upon where I am mentally during that period of my life.  Your original post was a little vague so my answer is just my interpretation of your post.  Please expand on what it is, exactly, that you fear is being lost.  This is a great thread idea and I'd like to see what others here think.

Also, welcome to the board.  When you get some time you should go over to our Meet and Greet forum and introduce yourself.


----------



## ejaazi (Jan 1, 2008)

FEARxenon said:


> Do you find that less of the "art" is being emphasized in aikido or less of the "martial" aspect? Or does this depend on the system studied? Thoughts?


 
From my travels, I would say a little of both. I have been able to find a school that teaches both. But such schools are far and few between.


----------



## tellner (Jan 2, 2008)

What exactly do you mean by 'less of the "art" aspect' in this context?


----------



## Yari (Jan 2, 2008)

FEARxenon said:


> Do you find that less of the "art" is being emphasized in aikido or less of the "martial" aspect? Or does this depend on the system studied? Thoughts?


 
I think that if something is missing, it's not the art, but something your missing.

The art that is practised is just what it is. Take or it or leave it. 

I can see a problem if the art states that it has some kind of special area or ideas but it doens't support it. But that would really say a lot of the poeple practicing it, right!?

On the martial aspect, I would say yes and no, and also the inbetween.

Some Aikido styles doen't have any martial art aspect, and that is OK. Some go in for it 100% (even more if you ask them). And then theres the in betweens, and all the different variations of them.

I don't find the question about martial relevence so internessting for the style, as more of interest to how important it is for you. And what relevence is it to you. 

/Yari


----------



## morph4me (Jan 2, 2008)

Yari said:


> I don't find the question about martial relevence so internessting for the style, as more of interest to how important it is for you. And what relevence is it to you.


 
I think that how important it is and the relevence for you determines what art you choose to study. If my interest is in fitness I may choose an art that concentrates on that aspect. If I'm interested in spirtuality, I'll find an art that focuses in that. Then same for self defense. 

As far as art goes there are two definitions that I found that seem appropriate here and both of them would indicate that no matter what the focus, the art will be emphasized no matter how or what you choose to practice.

Skill that is attained by study, practice, or observation
    b.  Skill arising from the exercise of intuitive faculties


----------



## Yari (Jan 2, 2008)

morph4me said:


> I think that how important it is and the relevence for you determines what art you choose to study. If my interest is in fitness I may choose an art that concentrates on that aspect. If I'm interested in spirtuality, I'll find an art that focuses in that. Then same for self defense.
> 
> As far as art goes there are two definitions that I found that seem appropriate here and both of them would indicate that no matter what the focus, the art will be emphasized no matter how or what you choose to practice.
> 
> ...


 
Interessting....

Not that I disagree, but just thinking a bit further. The difference would be in the next level - the usage and builing on the experience. YOu can buid on the skill if you have the understanding, but if it's just a reaction, then understanding may be lacking, even the possiblity for choice is taken away.

/Yari


----------

